# M70



## SMALL S RABBITRY (Dec 18, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can get so m70 Newzelands I rasied them more then 20 years ago and I am wanting some more so I can have some..........Toby


----------



## mtwtransportatation (Mar 22, 2020)

SMALL S RABBITRY said:


> Does anyone know where I can get so m70 Newzelands I rasied them more then 20 years ago and I am wanting some more so I can have some..........Toby


I found some and bought 6 does and one buck


----------

